# visual inspection workshop



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 أغسطس 2014)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء في المنتدى من مشرفين واعضاء ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب visual inspection workshop والصادرمن جمعية اللحامين الامريكية AWS وهو كتاب مهم جدا لمفتشين اللحام وللراغبين في الحصول على شهادة cwi ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أغسطس 2014)

*كتاب ال AWS-CWI



Welding Inespection Technology Second Edition
ISBN : 0871714671
By :American welding society
و هو من أهم كتب المداخل الي اللحام في العالم و يمتاز بقوة تصنيف الموضوعات و أهمية المعلومات

CO NT EN TS
Section Subject
1.0 TYPICAL DUTIES OF WELDING INSPECTORS
2.0 TERMS AND DEFINITIONS
3.0 WELDING IMPERFECTIONS
4.0 DESTRUCTIVE TESTING
5.0 WPS – WELDER QUALIFICATIONS
6.0 MATERIALS INSPECTION
7.0 CODES AND STANDARDS
8.0 WELDING SYMBOLS
9.0 INTRO TO WELDING PROCESSES
10.0 MMA WELDING
11.0 TIG WELDING
12.0 MIG/MAG WELDING
13.0 SUBMERGED ARC WELDING
14.0 WELDING CONSUMABLES
15.0 NON DESTRUCTIVE TESTING
16.0 WELD REPAIRS
17.0 RESIDUAL STRESS AND DISTORTION
18.0 HEAT TREATMENT
19.0 CUTTING PROCESSES
20.0 ARC WELDING SAFETY
21.0 WELDABILITY OF STEELS
22.0 PRACTICAL VISUAL INSPECTION
23.0 APPLICATION AND CONTROL OF PRE-HEAT
24.0 CALIBRATION
25.0 MACRO/MICRO EXAMINATION
26.0 APPENDIX*

*الروابط :
**filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-1_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-2_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-3_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-4-1_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-4-2_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-5_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-6_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-7_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-8_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-9_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-10_pdf*
*filefactory.comfilefactory.com CWI-11_pdf*
*أو
**rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-1.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-2.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-3.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-4-1.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-4-2.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-5.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-6.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-7.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-8.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-9.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-10.pdf*
*rapidshare.comrapidshare.com CWI-11.pdf*


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (31 أغسطس 2014)

الاستاذ المهندس سيد احمد صلاح الصاوي اشكرك على سرعة الرد وبارك الله فيك عى جهودك الرائعة في هذا الموقع الرائع ولكني اقصد كتاب اخر يفيد في امتحانات العملي اختبار B في اختبار cwi وايضا الروابط اعلاه لم تفتح ياريت تقوم بانزالها مباشرة على الموقع لسهولة تحميلها من الموقع مباشرتا"ولك الاجر والثواب


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

Our 13 Classes *(all of them are required) *cover the subjects on the Part B exam. If your purchase the package ($140) or if you purchase them one at a time (individual class $25 each x 13 = $325) you will receive the following classes:
*Terms used on all exam questions are covered in our class - *4 Terms & Symbols
*Procedure and welder qualifications are covered in our class - *5 Documents
*Metric conversions are required on the Part B exam and are covered in our class - *6 Metric
*Mechanical Test and Properties is covered in our class - *7 Metallurgy
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - Intro
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - VT
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - PT
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - MT
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - RT
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - ET
*NDE is covered in our class - *8 NDE - UT
*Inspection tools and discontinuities (plastic sample training)is covered in our class - *10 Practical exam training
*Sample Part B (Practical Exam) is class - *11. Practical Exam
Do not memorize the questions and answers. You need to know the subject matter.
You will get different questions on the real AWS CWI Part B Exam.
You need to know the subject matter.

Terms & Symbols (42 questions)
Documents (34 questions)
Metric (20 questions)
Metallurgy (71 questions)
NDE – Intro *(no questions – reference only)*
NDE – VT (7 questions)
NDE – PT (11 questions)
NDE – MT (21 questions)
NDE – RT (6 questions)
NDE – ET (6 questions)
NDE – UT (6 questions)
Practical exam training (37 questions)
And at the end a Practical Exam with 89 questions.
*This is a total of 350 questions – you will have only 46 questions on the real CWI Part B Exam.*


*Answers to your questions:*
Why is the maximum allowable convexity for a weld of 11/16 actual width 3/16 and not 1/8? Part B book says W>5/16in To W<1in max="" convexity="" 1="" 8in="" span="">
Question has a Type-O - should be 1 1/16” not 11/16”




How would I get the answer to the following:
*A welder has been qualified for groove welding using a 12 in. schedule 80 pipe test coupon in the 2G position.*
*Is the welder qualified for the welding of 4 in. schedule 80 pipe?*

Part B Book of Specifications - APPENDIX XI Page 13 – Table 2 (test on pipe & tubing):


*Answer is yes but not in the 5G or 6G position*





I doubt you have a question concerning this, however K = Kelvin:

*1 degree Fahrenheit = 255.9278 degrees Kelvin
1 degree Kelvin = -457.866 degrees Fahrenheit 
1 degree Celsius = 274.15 degrees Kelvin
1 degree Kelvin = -272.15 degrees Celsius
----------------------*
“A tensile strength of 65,000 psi is approximately equal to:”
A.) 448,000 Pa
B.) 48,000,000 Pa* (THIS IS A TYPE-O, should read 448,000,000)*
C.) 448 MPa
D.) A and B above
E.) B and C above

*Correct answer is E. (B & C above)*












Weld is Parallel to the Load











Weld is Transverse to the Load

















*GMAW / FCAW*
*Joint Designation B-U2-GF*
The specified range of root face ( f = minimum of 0 to a maximum of 1/8 ) for the initial groove preparation is 0 to 1/8 in., what is the range of root face permitted As Detailed (+ 1/6, - 0 ) for this joint?

a. 0 to 3/16 in.
b. 1/16 in. to 3/16 in.
c. 1/16 in. to 1/8 in.
d. 1/8 in. to 3/16 in.
You would add the specified ( f = minimum 0 to maximum 1/8 ) to the As Detailed tolerance (+ 1/6, - 0 ).
Minimum 0 – 0 = 0
Maximum 1/8 + 1/16 = 3/16
This will give you ( a. ) as the correct answer = 0 to 3/16

















*GMAW / FCAW*
*Joint Designation B-U2a-GF*
The specified Groove Angle ( a ) for Root Opening ( R ) 3/16 for the initial groove preparation is, a = 30 degrees, what is the range of Groove Angle permitted As Fit Up (+ 10 degrees, - 5 degrees ) for this joint?

a. 25 to 40 degrees
b. 1/16 in. to 3/16 in.
c. 1/16 in. to 1/8 in.
d. 1/8 in. to 3/16 in.
You would add the specified ( a = 30 degrees ) to the As Fit Up tolerance (+ 10, - 5 ).
Minimum 30 degrees – 5 degrees = 25 degrees
Maximum 30 degrees + 10 degrees = 40 degrees
This will give you ( a. ) as the correct answer = 25 to 40 degrees

*GMAW / FCAW*
*Joint Designation B-U2a-GF*
What is the specified Root Opening for Prequalified joint B-U2a-GF using the gas shielded FCAW process.

a. 1/4 in.
b. 3/8 in.
c. 3/16 in.
d. not specified

The only gas shielded FCAW listed has a root opening specified as 3/16. You would not add the specified ( 3/16 ) to the As Detailed or the As Fit Up since the question only ask what the specified Root opening is.
This will give you ( c. ) as the correct answer = 3/16 in.


















Are confusing the Tolerances with a Range. The tolerances are not showing a Range. Tolerances show what can be added to the root opening, and what can be subtracted from the Root Opening

To help you understand, let’s start off with understanding in the Tolerances the – 0 is equal to subtracting nothing or no change to the Root Opening. 

Now let’s look at just the Root Opening dimension. Note – it is a Range 0 to 1/8 = (Root Opening Closed up which is reflected by 0 to a gap of 1/8)

On the other hand the Tolerance - As Detailed - is not a range – it is simply adding 1/16 
Add this to the original root opening and now you have a Root Opening Closed up to a gap of now 3/16

Root Opening = 0 to 1/8 if we were add the Tolerances As Fitup (+ 1/16, - 1/8) you could add 1/16 to the Root Opening.
This would make the Root Opening 0 to 3/16, then you could take away 1/8 (-1/8) from the Root Opening which would make the Root Opening 0.
So the As Fitup would be 0 to 3/16


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*Cwi part b*

See attached file


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك ولك ياخي العزيز مهندس سيد على هذه المعلومات الرائعة والوافية حول الاختبار b وياريت تكمل جميلك علينا وتنزل جميع الاسئلة 350 في الموقع لتعم الفائدة للجميع واشكرك مرة اخرى من صميم قلبي واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 سبتمبر 2014)

احاول من الامس رفع الاسئلة​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*cwi-modules1-to-10*

http://www.slideshare.net/mostafamahmoud110/cwi-modules1-to-10


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك نحن بأنتظار نتزيل اسئلة الاختبار ويبدو ان هذا الموضوع نال متابعة الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى لذلك انني اضيف هنا موضوع له علاقة ب visual inspection workshop على الموقع التالي 
Slide Share/ awsvisualinspection1998-viw-131026164458


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اخوتي المشرفين والاعضاء الاخ المهندس سيد السلام عليكم اضيف الى حضرتكم جزء او بعض من صفحات الكتاب الذي ارغب في الحصول عليه كاملا" اتمنى من صميم قلبي مساعتي في الحصول علي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
المرفقات بعض صفحات كتاب visual inspection workshop والتي حملت بعضها من موقع جمعية اللحامين الامريكية AWS


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*Viw-2006*

ارجو من جميع الاصدقاء في المنتدى مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب viw 2006 visual inspection workshop
والمرفقة صورته هنا وذلك لحاجتي الماسة له في اداء اختبار CWI


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

على الرغم من ان احدا من الزملاء لم يساعدني في الحصول على هذا الكتاب والذي انا محتاجه جدا لغرض اجراء اختبار cwi الا انني حصلت على بعض الاسئلة اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار مع تحياتي


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شاكر محمود تركي قال:


> على الرغم من ان احدا من الزملاء لم يساعدني في الحصول على هذا الكتاب والذي انا محتاجه جدا لغرض اجراء اختبار cwi الا انني حصلت على بعض الاسئلة اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار مع تحياتي



بارك الله فيك


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (6 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو مرة اخرى من الاخوة المشرفين والمهندسين المساعدة الضرورية الى اخوكم في الحصول على كتاب 
*aws viw-m-2008 - visual inspection workshop reference

**​وبارك الله في الجميع*


----------



## will twill (14 يناير 2015)

check this link http://www.slideshare.net/saravanankc1/aws-questions?related=2
and the books existing on the same page are so interesting . hope i helped


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فى مجهوداتك اخى الكريم /​


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (2 يونيو 2015)

welding inspection technology
لقد علمت من عدة مصادر ان كتاب welding inspection technologyمتوفر بالغة العربية وهو صادر من جمعية اللحامين الامريكية aws وهو الكتاب الاساسي في امتحانات cwi فارجو من تتوفر لدية هذه النسخة العربية والمترجمة من الجمعية الامريكية انزالها على موقع منتدانا العزيز لتعم الفائدة الى الجميع مع تحياتي واحترامي للاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------

